# Obama Inauguration: Coming soon to a theatre near you



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama Inauguration: Coming soon to a theatre near you *

_hollywoodreporter.com -_ President-elect Barack Obama is on his way to the big screen, thanks to a deal between MSNBC and Screenvision that will put the news channel's inaugural coverage in 27 theaters around the country

Two thumbs down and zero stars from me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Who Gives a F--K !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll be watching stuff I've dvr'd. Been preparing since I've heard it's an all day tourture session.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I just wanted to rile you all up.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You guys are just jealous because JAP's gonna be there LIVE!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> I'll be watching stuff I've dvr'd. Been preparing since I've heard it's an all day tourture session.


I ordered 4 DVD's of Three Stooges shorts from Amazon, specifically for that day.

How appropriately ironic, huh?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd rather have Moe running the show than Schicklegruber Jr...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I go back to school that day. Complete with this pin. I don't care if I piss off the nursing instructors or whoever. I had to deal with stupid Obama hats and shirts.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I ordered 4 DVD's of Three Stooges shorts from Amazon, specifically for that day.
> 
> How appropriately ironic, huh?


That's excellent! LMAO
I can't think of anything better to watch that day.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

would be amusing if,

A. they didn't sell any tickets
or
B. theaters were trashed by "overly excited" obama supporters


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> B. theaters were trashed by "overly excited" obama supporters


I'm expecting this


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> That's excellent! LMAO
> I can't think of anything better to watch that day.


My wife is furious that I've drawn my 7 year-old son into the Stooges.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh no!!! I LOVE the stooges. My little guy (6yrs) thinks they're funny.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't a guy just enjoy his last five days of freedom in peace without this bombardment of giddy douches excited about the United States going socialist? I have "Obama mania fatigue" and the jackoff hasn't even taken the oath yet.

Instead of watching the inauguration, I think I'm gonna spend my day at home watching porn (which will conincidentally elicit the same type of pysiological responses as an Obama supporter who IS watching the inaguration). That'll be a much more constructive use of my time.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Can't a guy just enjoy his last five days of freedom in peace without this bombardment of giddy douches excited about the United States going socialist? I have "Obama mania fatigue" and the jackoff hasn't even taken the oath yet.
> 
> Instead of watching the inauguration, I think I'm gonna spend my day at home watching porn (which will conincidentally elicit the same type of pysiological responses as an Obama supporter who IS watching the inaguration). That'll be a much more constructive use of my time.


And you might even earn a few college credits while watching the porn..


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd rather watch girl on girl porn starring Oprah Winfrey and Rosanne Barr than NoBama !!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I'd rather watch girl on girl porn starring Oprah Winfrey and Rosanne Barr than NoBama !!!!


I uh...have nothing to say to that, sir.

Nothing good, anyway.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> My wife is furious that I've drawn my 7 year-old son into the Stooges.


There is definately a boy/girl divide concerning the Stooges...there are some women out there that "get it", though. Good for you, D...what kind of a crappy childhood would it be without the Larry, Moe and Curly...or Shemp?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

StbbrnMedic said:


> I can't think of anything better to watch that day.


Red Dawn
Invasion USA
Deep Impact
The Day After
The Road Warrior
Twelve Monkeys

And any other movie I can find that will show "change" for this country.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL
Great list Jettsixx!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> There is definately a boy/girl divide concerning the Stooges...there are some women out there that "get it", though.


Not many!

I had just turned on the Stooges marathon on New Year's Eve, and my kids happened to walk by. My son stopped, dropped to his knees, and began laughing hysterically.

My daughter watched for a couple of seconds, shrugged her shoulders, then went to collect one of her Hannah Montana books.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

This Obama crap is driving me nuts. I can't wait for his 4 years to end. And I hope he doesn't get re-elected


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Not many!
> 
> I had just turned on the Stooges marathon on New Year's Eve, and my kids happened to walk by. My son stopped, dropped to his knees, and began laughing hysterically.
> 
> My daughter watched for a couple of seconds, shrugged her shoulders, then went to collect one of her Hannah Montana books.


Yeah, I watched that (it's a tradition...miss Dana Hersey, though...)...Koz said there was a Honeymooners marathon on after, on WPIX...I don't get that channel...but I do get univision, BET, Oxygen and other BS I have to pay for and do not watch...

TV38


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> BET,


Dont even get me started on BET, the most racist Network, concept and website ever..I cant even believe it exists.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Dont even get me started on BET, the most racist Network, concept and website ever..I cant even believe it exists.


RACIST!!!one!!!1!!!!!111!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

DCS....you seem like a very smart guy but sometimes I have no clue what the hell your talking about.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> RACIST!!!one!!!1!!!!!111!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> I'd rather have Moe running the show than Schicklegruber Jr...


Schicklegruber.... :L:



Delta784 said:


> I ordered 4 DVD's of Three Stooges shorts from Amazon, specifically for that day. How appropriately ironic, huh?
> 
> 
> Delta784 said:
> ...


Very apropos. I watch it with the posse every Sunday morning.
They love the Stooges! The first one they saw was the Scottish haunted house with "Peeping Tom" the haunted suit of armor, they've been hooked since.
Whenever Moe's hair stands straight up they laugh their tiny heinies off...



kwflatbed said:


> Who Gives a F--K !!!!!!!!!


:dito:



StbbrnMedic said:


> That's excellent! LMAO
> I can't think of anything better to watch that day.


:dito:



Sniper said:


> I'd rather watch girl on girl porn starring Oprah Winfrey and Rosanne Barr than NoBama !!!!


I might have to draw the line there Sniperoo....



7costanza said:


> DCS....you seem like a very smart guy but sometimes I have no clue what the hell your talking about.


One must fully understand the essence of sardonic humor to "get" the DC's humor...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm clever like that...:jump:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Oh no!!! I LOVE the stooges. My little guy (6yrs) thinks they're funny.


The Stooges rock! :jump: Just thinking about the one where they gave horseradish to a racehorse has me LOLin for reals right now.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> The Stooges rock! :jump: Just thinking about the one where they gave horseradish to a racehorse has me LOLin for reals right now.


No shit!!! Makes me want to go look some up on Utube!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I bet we could get one hell of a thread running on nothing but Stooge mania..


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh I'm sure! lol



NewEngland2007 said:


> The Stooges rock! :jump: Just thinking about the one where they gave horseradish to a racehorse has me LOLin for reals right now.


Here ya go NewEngland!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Oh I'm sure! lol
> 
> Here ya go NewEngland!


:jump: It was chilis, not horseradish!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Too funny!!!! LMAO!
I sat here laughing out loud watching it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> I bet we could get one hell of a thread running on nothing but Stooge mania..


My DVD's arrived this afternoon, and my son got "just one more" three times out of me before bedtime tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a great way to kill almost 21 minutes on coronation day;






Just about everything he says still applies today.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That actually brought a tear to my eye..
From the greatness of Reagan to the buffoonery of a second rate American Idol contestant. God help us.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, I see some folks remember when America had a real president...


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

I would rather watch the inauguration of Emperor Palpatine than the coronation of Obama, and the first official day of "Obamunism".


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Here's a great way to kill almost 21 minutes on coronation day;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it bad of me to forward this link around to my loony lib friends because I think it's funny when they get all worked up over the mention of Ronald Regan?


----------

